# /etc/init.d/net.* non-existent after recent update!

## kolas

I don't know what package made this change, but my net.lo, net.eth0, and net.wlan0 scripts are gone after a recent emerge -avuDN @system @world.

Has this happened to anyone else? What should I do?

----------

## bjlockie

OpenRC was updated and the config files were moved.

reemerge it and follow the instructions.

To manually get networking (if you're wired and use DHCP):

sudo ifconfig eth0 up

sudo dhclient eth0

----------

## AaronPPC

If you read this on funtoo's page you will be back up and running without too much pain.

----------

## kolas

Reinstalling baseinstall fixed my problem.

----------

## d2_racing

You should try this : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796647.html

----------

